# making your own candle molds?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

why not just dip them for a pilliar like tapered candles?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

A while back ABJ had an artical on making your own molds, the artical showed "Smooth-On" kits, I bought one and they work fine.

http://www.candletech.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=2

Lots of info on this site.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, Do you mean like hand dipped tapers? The 3"x4" pillar weighs 3/4 lb. I have hand dipped some small taper ones and I use the antique style tin molds from Betterbee for 6" tapers. They come out really nice.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*which kit?*

Honeyman, I checked out the smooth-on site. There is a lot of different types to choose from. Do you remember which kit you got?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I have some mold material that I used to make a few plastic parts with. I bought a kit that had both silicon mold material and polypropylene plastic resin. I believe that they can be purchased separate.

I stopped in on Honeyman just the other day and was looking at his mold material. It looks in appearance just as mine does but a different color. I know I know I made a mold to make cell cups with it and it works like a champ.

Honeyman made some awesome figurine candles with his about a week before I was there. Got a couple of em sitting on the table. He's such a nice fellar!!

Well duh!!! Stuff I have is called HobbyCast. There's only two types there, one being a little more rigid that the other. There's also a couple of videos you can watch to see how it works. Cool stuff.

http://www.hobbycast.net/siliconerubber.htm

http://www.hobbycast.net/video.htm

The stuff HM has may be cheaper though? I can't remember?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

10 years ago, at ABF Norfolk, I took a class fom an EAS guy. Excellent class and instructor. I think his name was Tom, I'm pretty certain he worked for an airline and lived in Pa. He had a resource for the the same type of rubber they make commerical molds from and gave instruction on how to. I know this doesn't help much at this stage but I also know there are a few EAS beeks here who may know him and could get the needed information.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

berkshire bee said:


> Honeyman, I checked out the smooth-on site. There is a lot of different types to choose from. Do you remember which kit you got?


I bought the "Ooo-Moo" or something like that BUT that kit has some plastic in it and as of now I dont have a need for the plastic BUT who knows what brain storm may hit me (mire like a slight breez than a storm) I made 3 small molds with one kit and have some left over (probably not enough for another) but I bought 2 kits so when I see something else I want to try I have it.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

berkshire bee
I will look later and tell you exactly which one I bought.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

honeyman46408 said:


> berkshire bee
> I will look later and tell you exactly which one I bought.


OK berkshire U bought the ooMoo 30 kit (2 ) and here is what Bizzy Bee is talking about, we bought these salt and pepper shakers when we out east somewhere and I made molds of them.

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/mypic0002.jpg?t=1196704684


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

honeyman, Very nice job! Thanks for the details.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

here's a thought for you, would it work to take say a small container or something like it and grease it up and fill it with silicone caulk. put a candle ( greased up) in it and let it dry. then cut the "mold" where you want it and reuse to your hearts content !!! Think it would work ??? Just one of my random thoughts.....


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Focus, That seems like a reasonable idea. And the good thing is that it's cheap enough to give it a try. Thanks for the thought. I'll keep you posted


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

berkshire bee said:


> honeyman, Very nice job! Thanks for the details.




Newest one

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/mypic0001-1.jpg?t=1201575281


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Honeyman, Another nice job.As popeye might say, The posskibilities are endless.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I wont one!! I promise I wont burn this one.  XXXX


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Bizzybee said:


> I wont one!! I promise I wont burn this one.  XXXX


Not to bad for one handed huh


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Don't get a swelled head about this HM but that is a darned nice job!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

The one armed bandit strikes again!!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*latest Molds*

http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c277/honeyman46408/IMG_0264.jpg

OK folks its getting cool and time to play in the shop more


----------

